# Have the cutter and rhinestone software - Need starter kit w/ tools & rhinestones



## Print and Pray (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm just looking into doing rhinestone transfers to apparel. I have a cutter, I just ordered winpcsign2010 pro, and I am going to purchase some Hartco 425s Sandmask.

What I'm missing are the tools and rhinestones to complete the package. I was wondering if anyone sells a starter kit of tools and rhinestones to get an idea of what is out there?

DAS has a Smart Frame Transfer application package for $249 (minus their proprietary paper) I was thinking of getting...I'm not sure if its worth it though but then again I'm not really sure what all I'm going to need. And of course I still need some rhinestones. 

Do you guys know of any quick and easy start supply and tool packs?

Many thanks ahead of time!


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

I purchased a rhinestone starter kit at www.mysupplyhut.com. It came with the tray, stones, brushes, transfer tape and some samples of their stencil material. It's a good way to get a complete package until you figure out what you are doing. Then check the rhinestone threads here for more ideas on suppliers of each individual part.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Don't forget to join the winpc forum. Great tips and tutorial's for the software. Also everyone shares their designs. My Supply Hut is where I just ordered some stones but also check out Rhinestones . Sandy has everything you need.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I would check out shine art or Nova, both are much cheaper then listed above sites as you can get wholesale prices. They should be able to provide all the items you nee to get started, and at great prices  Hope this helps.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

all you need is a uline painting brush,you can pick one up at home depot for under 3 bucks.then youll need transfer tape.I got mine at jsi sign 12"x30ft is 15 bucks.you can reuse it so dont throw out after you apply your stones to shirt.here is a link.
JSI Sign Systems - Sign Making and Digital Printing Equipment, Software, Supplies and Technical Support
then youll need a try to spread stones onto your template.I use an extra glass 13"x9" baking pan I had,but any kind of try will do.Then youll need a pair of tweezers and a small bottle of baby powder.also some backer board for your templates.I get foam board from the dollar store.Then you will need stones.I get mine from shine art.they have three kinds of stones pellosa(exensive but shine like diamonds)korean which they call thier hotfix grade A, and finally the economy which are chineese.Id stay away from these all together.you will need to call for a price sheet and sample card of stones .ask for jaimie.I would reccomend the korean.it is up to you what colors you will need.I would start with the basics,cyrstal,red,green blue,yellow, purple,brown,orange,pink...ect.
Then If you dont have a heat press you might want to look into one.got mine 15"x15 from sunie for 250 bucks.Good luck!


----------



## Print and Pray (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the great responses. I've got some reading through to do. BTW. Does anyone know of a good video youtube link for a transfer from start (design) to finish (pressed on a piece of apparel)?


----------



## Print and Pray (Aug 6, 2008)

Forgot to mention I already have a heat press (since we do DTG) so I'm set there but thanks again for all the great responses. This forum rocks!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Mike, you are well on your way to becoming a "stoner".  The MySupplyHut kit is a great way to get a little bit of everything to test and play with before branching out to purchase individually. The JSI kit is good also. I use their Stencil material (Hartco), but I import and carry my own 15" transfer tape. The 12" is way too small.

I would strongly recommend that you buy the DAS Smart Frame system, if you can. While there are some economical do-it-yourself methods to this framing process, the process itself is unsurpassed for creating transfers. I use my frames not only for my multicolor/multisize stone designs, but for the single color ones to because it just makes handling the transfer tape that much easier.

There are tons of videos on YouTube for this process, but I don't have access to any of them at the moment, so hopefully some of our other skilled forum members will post a few links for you before I can get to a computer that gets YouTube.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Allhamps sells supplies and rhinestones as well, and has some pretty good prices. She may have colors that are hard to get as well. Here is her website SLICK ART - CUSTOM RHINESTONE DESIGNS, or you can even just click on her signature link. What is really cool about her site is she also sells the dot designs, if you are also just getting into learning how to make designs and need some that are already done  Hope this helps as well.


----------



## Print and Pray (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks again for the great info. I'll be buying a MySupplyHut kit, probably the DAS system and the Hartco paper is much cheaper at JSI. 

I have two more questions

1. What exactly is "Framing" in re: to the DAS kit?

2. Do I need to buy teflon sheets? My press has a teflon pad where we place our garment but the heating element is directly exposed metal. I wouldn't want anything to ruin it and I'm assuming that is why I need a teflon sheet?

We use silicone coated sheets and quilon paper sheets for our DTG prints. Would those work?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Not sure about your first question, but your silicone treated parchment will work fine for rhinestone transfers, just place it over top. Also I place a piece inside the shirt to keep the glue from melting through to the other side of the shirt  Hope this helps  You dont need a teflon sheet.


----------

